# allchem virtus



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

did anyone try allchem virtus products? I read about them at volvo club croatia, some people who tried 3m and virtus products said that virtus products are even better than 3m.

http://www.allchem.it/home_1.asp
http://www.allchem.it/esprodotti/prodotti.asp?idcategoria=2


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

They have a really fast gaining reputation here in Turkey. As I've been an active member in a local forum, they've sent me some samples to try and the products were nice smelling, easy to use, joyful products. Haven't tried one with a polisher but my friends who tried gave very positive reviews. 

We had a weekend meeting and been shown their more abrasive products. They gave a good turnaround to a pink car and a metallic VW Golf. Some test panels showed great improvement even by hand. They have a complete range.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

I've tested some of the Virtus polishes, there is a company as a distributor in Turkey, polishes are great for reasonable price 

Virtus 473 is similar to Menzerna 106FA...


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Have anyone used Allchem 453? Wich compounds are worth to try?


----------



## Kikkius (May 18, 2010)

I have tried 427 and 472. Both are very good. 427 cuts fast, low dust and long working time, i like it.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

i work 1.5 year with Virtus and i realy DON'T LIKE IT!!! 473, 474 have a lot of fillers, and very strong fillers, need 2 or 3 IPA wipes and often result is terrible, and 473 is not similar to menz, and compounds are very dusty and leaves huge holograms and even deep rids (on wool pad, newer used on foam pad) so people who say that Virtus is beter than 3M propably newer used IPA or similar product...


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

A long shot thread resurrection 

I'm ordering some Virtus compounds and polishes today. Everybody here seems to like 473. It was meant to be used with a foam polishing/finishing pad as far as I know. Could the holograms you saw was indeed inflicted by the wool you used? 

Any new comments on Virtus?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Kokopelli said:


> A long shot thread resurrection
> 
> I'm ordering some Virtus compounds and polishes today. Everybody here seems to like 473. It was meant to be used with a foam polishing/finishing pad as far as I know. Could the holograms you saw was indeed inflicted by the wool you used?
> 
> Any new comments on Virtus?


I have my last 200-250ml of 473, which personally use with wool on light colored cars ONLY! Try use 473 like finishing polish on dark cars, but never get good result in terms of gloss, wet look, reflection...
Here in LT, 473 is very popular in body shops. They use 473 after wet sanding with P2000 paper, then 473 on wool, next step 473 or 456 on Buff&Shine green foam pad. And after few washes car looks veeery badly. :doublesho


----------



## Brian Spellman (May 26, 2015)

When using a wool pad via rorltary it is essential to finish using a foam pad. Virtus have in my opinion the best pad range for quality of finish and for long lasting durability. If you have a look at my Facebook. Page polishing technologies ireland or Brian Spellman page you will see a lot of what I am talking about. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

